# temporizador con relé



## riu (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola, se me ha ocurrido montar un temporizador para que cuando sifone el acuario no se trague el filtro toda la suciedad que se levanta. 

Me dijeron en la tienda de electricidad que para eso necesito un relé, ya que si no, no funcionaria y me hicieron un pequeño esquema que no entiendo muy bien, lo unico que he sacado en claro es lo que podeis ver en la foto, pero no se como conectar los cables al filtro y a la luz.

A ver si alguien que entienda de electricidad me puede echar una mano.

Saludos


----------



## mabauti (Dic 1, 2007)

postea :

1) El esquema que te dieron
2) El esquema que se no se ve bien de la cajita blanca
3) El esquema que debe venir en el rele (cajita anaranjada)


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola cumpa!
Entendí que ese temporizador es el que decide cuándo prender y apagar una bombita de agua?

Si es así, y si la bombita de agua es de 220V, debes conectar el cable amarillo y el cable verde oscuro a la línea de 220V y el cable azul y café a las dos patillas de alimentación de la bomba de agua.

En verdad hay más detalles que sería bueno verlos, por eso trata de postear lo que mabauti te pidió. Pero así debería funcionar.

Saludos!


----------



## riu (Dic 2, 2007)

Ok, os pongo fotos mas de cerca y tambien el esquema que me dieron en la tienda, aunque este ultimo no se si os aportará algo.

ELIUSM, lo que pretendo poniendo esto es que cuando pulse el boton rojo, deje de funcionar el filtro durande 10 o 15 minutos, el resto del tiempo el filtro del acuario debe seguir funcionando.

















Saludos[/img]


----------



## mabauti (Dic 2, 2007)

este temporizador fue hecho para focos (bombillas)
http://www.electrobox.es/product_información.php?products_id=1509

el relevador necesita una fuente de alimentacion de corriente directa en la bobina; asi como lo tienes conectado muy probablemente lo dañaras.

Mi sugerencia es que primero lo pruebes con un foco (lampara o bombillo) de la siguiente manera 

TEN MUCHO CUIDADO CON EL VOLTAJE!!


----------



## riu (Dic 2, 2007)

Gracias, ya lo he probado y funciona bien 

Como tengo  que conectar ahora los cables en el filtro y a la red electrica?

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola. 

Mira esta conexión.

Las conexiónes las obtuve datasheet que te envío.


Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## mabauti (Dic 2, 2007)

IMPORTANTE!! riu : checa primero si la bobina puede ser activada con AC y de que valor : fijate en el resto de la información del relevador y posteala

si actua con AC entonces las conexiones son las siguiemtes


----------



## riu (Dic 3, 2007)

Ufff, me lo ponéis muy difícil, no tengo prácticamente ni idea de electrónica. 

Me seria mucho mas fácil si me decís que el cable azul va con el negro y el verde con el rojo por ejemplo.

Saludos


----------



## ELIUSM (Dic 3, 2007)

Pero si eso es lo que le publiqué po cumpa! Revisa mi post más arriba. Allí ya te dije como conectarlos, qué color con qué cosa.
Saludos!


----------



## riu (Dic 8, 2007)

Joer, lo tenia ya montado para funcionar y se ha roto la patilla que esta soldada con el cable rojo. Hay alguna manera de arreglarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2007)

Puedes intentar abrir el relee y conectar directo al interior de este.

Consejo para el futuro, conecta con cables finos, para que los propios cables no fuercen las patas y las quiebren.


----------



## riu (Dic 15, 2007)

Gracias, al final he comprado un acople con el cual se pueden atornillar los cables al rele.

Saludos


----------



## riu (Dic 19, 2007)

Bueno, al final he conseguido un plano con el que yo me aclaro bastante bien, pero tengo un problema.

Haciendo todo igual que en el plano, cuando lo conecto, se salta la patilla del rele nada mas conectarlo y no enciende la bombilla con la que hago las pruebas. 

Despues he probado a cambiar los cables (12 y 22 del rele al 14 y 24) y ahora se enciende, la patilla del rele se mueve, pero la bombilla se queda encendida constantemente, no se apaga cuando pasa un rato como debiera.

Bueno, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.






Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

riu dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, al final he conseguido un plano con el que yo me aclaro bastante bien, pero tengo un problema.
> 
> Haciendo todo igual que en el plano, cuando lo conecto, se salta la patilla del rele nada mas conectarlo y no enciende la bombilla con la que hago las pruebas.
> 
> ...




Debes fijarte si son contactos normal cerrado, o normal abierto..

De ahi que se mantenga o no, abierto o cerrado, cuando la bobina esté energizada..


----------



## riu (Dic 19, 2007)

Gracias ciri, pero de lo que se trata es de que deje de funcionar cuando doy al pulsador.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 19, 2007)

riu dijo:
			
		

> Gracias ciri, pero de lo que se trata es de que deje de funcionar cuando doy al pulsador.
> 
> Saludos



Bien, ahora una pregunta.. cuando pulsas el pulsador (valga la redundancia), la bobina del relay, que es lo que hace? tiene algún efecto?


----------



## riu (Dic 20, 2007)

Pues no, las patillas del rele se mueven cuando conecto el enchufe a la red electrica, pero cuando doy al pulsador, no tiene ningun efecto.

Saludos


----------



## riu (Dic 23, 2007)

Un empujoncito a ver si resulvo pronto esto...


Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 25, 2007)

Volví, me había ido por unos días...

Pero en el gráfico que tienes, donde estaría la lamparita.

Perdona, pero estoy medio colgado con esto.. de apoco.. vamos..


----------



## riu (Dic 26, 2007)

Gracias Ciri. La lampara va enchufada a donde pone enchufe hembra. 

Donde pone enchufe macho va enchufado a la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

Claro, según entendí, con esa disposición, nunca se va a apagar, lo que vos querés lograr es que se apague la luz, cuando corte el temporizador?.. coloca la lámpara en serie con este..


----------



## riu (Dic 26, 2007)

Hola, lo que quiero conseguir es que se apague la luz durante 10 minutos cuando pulse el pulsador. Una vez pasados los 10 minutos, la luz se tiene que volver a encender.

Como deberia de colocar los cables para eso?

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 26, 2007)

Bien, par eso debes configurar al temporizador por 10 minutos, y conectar a la lampara a la salida..


----------



## riu (Dic 27, 2007)

Asi es, revisa el post que escribí el miercoles 19 de diciembre y veras que lo tengo puesto de esa manera, pero la bombilla no enciende. 
Revisa el post que te digo y luego me dices si tengo que cambiar algo, ok?

Saludos


----------



## ciri (Dic 27, 2007)

Si ya se el diagrama, pero la verdad no entiendo como lo quisiste diagramar, donde está la lamparita?

Bueno, igual como te dije antes, fíjate los contactos del temporizador si son NA o NC, eso va a depender de que estado quede al cortar..

Bueno, yo voy a estar ausente estoy dias, me tomo mis vacaciones...

Espero que puedas resolverlo, o a la vuelta vemos...

chau.


----------

